# Player looking around Orlando/Deland Florida



## Hadraniel (Jul 15, 2002)

I am getting ready to move back home to Orange City,FL and need a good 3e group to start playing with. I have been playing since 1994. 

I am willing to try other systems, so if you have a spot for something else feel free to ask me.


----------



## The Crimster (Jul 24, 2002)

Hey there.

I currently run a 3E game based in Kissimmee.  The players are approximately 5th level, and we play in the Scarred Lands.  Email me for more details!

Tim


----------



## Hadraniel (Jul 26, 2002)

I emailed you off of your profile. I hope that is the right one


----------



## Hadraniel (Jul 31, 2002)

well anyone else? I got no response


----------



## The Crimster (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey now! I responded! I will resend.

How odd, though.  Outlook shows I sent it to your email address on July 26th, @ 6:30pm.


----------



## Hadraniel (Aug 1, 2002)

opps, sorry for the mixup then. I will check again


----------



## Bamphalas (Aug 5, 2002)

*I'm even closer if you're interested*

I'm located in Deltona, which as you know is right next door to OC.  We're looking to start up a D&D campaign again but have just been trying to gather up the necessary players.  We play third edition, and try to keep any non-D&D campaigns limited to the D20 system.  One of our players bought CoC and I intend on getting the Farscape RPG as soon as AEG releases it. (Hopefully they're just waiting for GenCon).  If you are interested, drop me an email.


----------

